
React Native Touchbar - yashafromrussia
https://github.com/ptmt/react-native-touchbar
======
alexleclair
Pretty cool. Particularly the "esc", "esc", "courage" buttons!

~~~
AceJohnny2
Sass sells

------
dorianm
I love the way any interface can be describe with react components these days,
the future is quite bright :).

------
hugozap
Cool!. Does anybody know if there's a generic tool for using a smartphone in a
similar way as the Mac TouchBar? I know there are some apps to create a
virtual keyboards, but those are very limited.

~~~
ubercow
Probably not what you're looking for, but there's a project to emulate the
macOS Touch Bar on an iPad over here:

[https://github.com/bikkelbroeders/TouchBarDemoApp](https://github.com/bikkelbroeders/TouchBarDemoApp)

------
jontro
Experimented with this to create a quick way for time reporting to toggl.
Works pretty good!

~~~
SyneRyder
Gotta say, as someone who is generally anti-Touchbar, that's the first
compelling use case for the Touchbar I've heard.

------
frusciante19
Wow, "Courage"... I guess we all have to deal with cognitive dissonance
sometimes... Developers complaining about MBP, then diving into the touch bar
APIs is basically the same as the old fable about the fox complaining the
grapes are too sour, only to eat them afterwards.

~~~
koko775
Can't tell whether you are grossly generalizing someone, or making a direct
accusation of hypocrisy.

------
artursapek
lol is anyone really gonna use vim with the touchbar's escape key? Reaching up
there with a physical keyboard is bad enough that I always remap caps lock to
emit escape on tap (and control on hold). I can't imagine any vim power user
being attracted to this new touch bar thing. In fact this MBPro release was
the tipping point for me switching away from using a Mac to using Linux on a
Thinkpad (and I will never go back).

~~~
sctb
This is _tediously_ off-topic. Please don't do this.

~~~
ihuman
I thought it was a reference to the React Native Touchbar demo's joke escape
key, which alerts "Hello, vim!" when you press it.

~~~
artursapek
Yes, it was. I forgot how uptight HN is about discussions.

